# OTC nonres Wyoming tags?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I just landed a job with a company that is based out of Powell, Wyoming (northwest area pretty close to Cody) and I will be working all over the state. This will probably make hunting in Utah fairly unlikely this year. I was wondering if there are any OTC tags I could get in Wyoming as a nonres this late in the game with the draws being concluded and everything. I don't even mind if it is antlerless or whatever. I'd just like the opportunity to get out and hunt just a little bit.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

You lucky sucker! If you are going to be all over Wyoming there will be plenty of tags for you to choose from.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OTC 121 doe/fawn deer, maybe. Best to get on the F&G website as soon as you can after the draw and apply for leftover full price and then reduced price tag(s) a week later.

58, 59, 64 cow/calf elk, maybe

I'd look at Natrona and Converse counties for type 1, 6 or 7 antelope

Full priced leftover licenses go on sale online 8:00 am July 8th.

Reduced priced leftover licenses go on sale online 8:00 am July 15th.

see: https://wgfd.wyo.gov/web2011/hunting-1000153.aspx

Good luck and welcome to Wyoming


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A reminder:

Am I a Wyoming Resident?
_
To qualify for any resident game and fish license, permit, preference
point, or tag, a person shall be domiciled and shall physically reside in
Wyoming for one (1) full year (365 consecutive days) immediately
preceding the date the person *applies for or purchases the license,
permit, preference point, or tag* and the person shall not have claimed
residency elsewhere for any other purpose (including, but not limited
to, voting, payment of income taxes, purchase of resident hunting, fishing,
or trapping licenses, etc.) for that one (1) year period._

So to be a resident you have to be in Wyoming one year before the drawing date(s), not the start of the particular big game animal hunting season opener.

.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Goob. I don't know if you heard it or not but I hollered out a hearty "Hey, Goob" when I rolled through Rock Springs today. There were some dead porcupines and ***** along I-80 that I thought about dropping off as a neighborly gesture but I had time constraints.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Evingston I should say.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Thanks for the info, Goob. I don't know if you heard it or not but I hollered out a hearty "Hey, Goob" when I rolled through Rock Springs today. There were some dead porcupines and ***** along I-80 that I thought about dropping off as a neighborly gesture but I had time constraints.


That's a goodun....uh....I was in Salt Lake City.

Hey, are the antelope fawning? It's time.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Seen a couple does with fawns coming back from Wendover wed.(speedgoats)


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw a few antelope fawns. Saw gobs of goats on the drive up. A few elk outside cody.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

the north fork and south fork are loaded with elk. I grew up in Cody. I graduated with Scott Stewart the current county sheriff. He is a guide as well and will give you a ton of info if you contact him. Tell him Brent sent you.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks a ton, mule skinner. I will have to look him up.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

^to of the page!


----------

